# Dow, S&P 500 On Course For Record Setting June!



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

Over the winter I predicted the Dow would be at 28K by summers end. Many said they would give my prediction credit if it was at 27K.
Multiple self-ascribed economic experts on this board said they would bookmark and remind me of my prediction when it failed and the Dow dropped miserably!

I'm just serving preliminary notice on the wankers as the Dow sneaks up to 27K.

Regards, B. Kidd, lounging at Casa da Kidd


----------



## depotoo (Jun 24, 2019)

Shhh.  Don’t tell them too soon, they’ll work to get it going the opposite direction.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

I've been regularly accused on this board as being up Trumps ass.
I got a confession to make....I AM!
And it smells like money!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 24, 2019)

economic policy is like baking muffins

Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren, want to change some ingredients and try again. Trump wants to start from scratch instead.

The recipe’s not working; this tastes like shit Instead of saying, ‘I’m going to make this recipe less shitty,’ it’s like, ‘You know what? Maybe I’m going to bake something else and stop trying to salvage this shit-muffin!’


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

If you're a retired pensioner, guess what?, you are WINNING!
Why would you slice off your left nut and vote against Trump in 2020?  Huh?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Over the winter I predicted the Dow would be at 28K by summers end. Many said they would give my prediction credit if it was at 27K.
> Multiple self-ascribed economic experts on this board said they would bookmark and remind me of my prediction when it failed and the Dow dropped miserably!
> 
> I'm just serving preliminary notice on the wankers as the Dow sneaks up to 27K.
> ...



It is good to see.  

After 500 days of stagnation, some growth is mighty welcome!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2019)

Dow 40,000 is coming, but only after ‘a large panic event’ passes, analyst warns


----------



## occupied (Jun 24, 2019)

Everyone cheer for the bubble.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Dow 40,000 is coming, but only after ‘a large panic event’ passes, analyst warns



Someone is always trying to make a name for themself with doom n' gloom predictions.
Giant asteroids and supervolcano's, notwithstanding!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

occupied said:


> Everyone cheer for the bubble.



Trump is doing his best to get LOSERS like you accustomed to WINNING.
Resisting is not logical.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Dow 40,000 is coming, but only after ‘a large panic event’ passes, analyst warns
> ...


not exactly doom and gloom when you predict a huge gain....


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



There are always bumps on an upward trajectory. Just ask any NASA engineer.
But, the trajectory is the thing!


----------



## occupied (Jun 24, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone cheer for the bubble.
> ...


Busts always follow booms. It's a fact of life in our economy. Anyone who tells you that the economy absolutely will not crash tomorrow or next week or next year is a liar.  Real estate is dangerously over-inflated, consumer debt is at record levels, tax receipts are down and no one knows what the speculators are up to, nothing good I can assure you.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Over the winter I predicted the Dow would be at 28K by summers end. Many said they would give my prediction credit if it was at 27K.
> ...


Huh? My 401k has nearly doubled since Trump was elected. I'm damn near a millionaire!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



WINNING dude....cool, isn't it?


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Damn right.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 24, 2019)

What does the stock market prediction have to do with politics? There is a forum for economics or the stock market...


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> What does the stock market prediction have to do with politics? There is a forum for economics or the stock market...



POLITICS IS MONEY!, dumbkoff.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



yeah, yeah.  This site is filled with you fake millionaires.

But, I would be happy to educate you. 

Trump started his Trade war on 22 Jan 2018.

On that date the DJI was at 26,214.60.  500 days later, on 5 June 2019 the DJI was at 25,539.57.  That is a loss of 2.04% over those 500 days.

During that same time period the S&P gained 0.56%

During that same time period the NASDAQ gained 5.66%

During that same time the Russell 2000 lost 5.96%.

In other words 500 days of stagnation....i.e. little to no growth.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


There's no fake about it. My 401k has never done so well. But that's fine. You go by MSLED, I go by my bank account.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



#1, you're a partisan idiot, who, as a result, sees the glass half empty..
#2, you're a LOSER, because of #1.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> There's no fake about it. My 401k has never done so well. But that's fine. You go by MSLED, I go by my bank account.



I go by facts that can be proven.   You go by stores you tell on the internet that you cannot support. 

The numbers I gave are legit and they are reality.  You can deny them all day long, but that does not change the facts.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> #1, you're a partisan idiot, who, as a result, sees the glass half empty..
> #2, you're a LOSER, because of #1.



I am not partisan as I think both parities suck.  

I gave you exact facts and all you can do is call me names.

That would make you the loser.  

Like it or not, the markets were stagnant for more than 500 days. That is a fact that no name calling can change.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > There's no fake about it. My 401k has never done so well. But that's fine. You go by MSLED, I go by my bank account.
> ...


Yeah, okay.
Trump 2020!!!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Well of course you are a Trump worshiper...that is why you hate facts and the truth so much


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > #1, you're a partisan idiot, who, as a result, sees the glass half empty..
> ...



Go hang with other losers, loser.
I don't want your loserness rubbing off.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



another Trump worshiper that hate facts and truth.

at least you all are consistent in your hate of truth.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Lol you must be a loser. Well, you're a worthless leftist traitor hack pos, so I digress. You damn society suckers make me sick.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



I can just picture you and B Kidd running back to your fellow Trump buttbuddies..."waaaaa...the mean men on the internet is telling the truth, make him stop....waaaaaa".


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

It is like Trump worshipers are allergic to the truth.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> It is like Trump worshipers are allergic to the truth.


The truth is in my bank. Your truth is you're not too bright.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > It is like Trump worshipers are allergic to the truth.
> ...



I doubt you even have a bank account. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > It is like Trump worshipers are allergic to the truth.
> ...


LOL in your bank getting 1 or 2% interest like all repub fools


----------



## edward37 (Jun 24, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


I'm one of those leftest" traitors" that pay more in taxes than most of your low life republicans here earn


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 24, 2019)

edward37 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Well, being you're too stupid to hold a job, what taxes could you possibly pay?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 25, 2019)

SmokeALib said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


I do have a job One day a  month collecting rents


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 25, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > #1, you're a partisan idiot, who, as a result, sees the glass half empty..
> ...


What I find interesting is that the media loves to eviscerate Trump on any little detail they can find but I have heard virtually nothing about this.  You would think it would be pretty common reporting every time Trump started talking about how awesome he is for the stock market or the economy is booming.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 25, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



It is boring and too complicated for most people to understand.  Just look at the people in this thread, I gave them exact figures and they still stuck their fingers in their ears and went "na na na I cannot hear you".

All the media cares about are daily changes that they can get some nice headlines out of.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jun 25, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


lol.

Ya, you likely nailed it there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 26, 2019)

occupied said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



*consumer debt is at record levels,*

Meh.






Household Debt Service Payments as a Percent of Disposable Personal Income


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 26, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Thank Trump that debt slaves who wanna work can easily find a job.


----------

